# Heel Spur



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

X-ray shows I have a heel spur. Its blinkin painful.
Treatment recommended - shoe inserts and *Ultrasound.*
Has anyone been treated and cured / improved with ultrasound for a heel spur?
I have great doubts it will work and think I may waist a lot of time.

Jan


----------

